# Zulässige Zahl zu monitorenden Variablen ist überschritten (TTC60)



## moe69 (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite gerade an meinem ersten Codesys Projekt, allgemein ist das auch mein erstes Projekt mit einer SPS.
Verwendet wird eine Hydac TTC60 mit Codesys V2.3
Programmiersprache ist ST.

Aktuell erstelle ich für das Projekt die Visualisierung, um im Online-Modus schneller alle Fehler im Blick zu haben.

Da ich Probleme habe die Codesys eigene Alarmtabelle zu nutzen, will ich mir eine eigene Alarmtabelle bauen. (-> unterbreche ich die Online-Verbindung zur SPS und verbinde dann wieder, ist der Alarmeintrag in der Codesys eigenen Alarmtabelle gelöscht, obwohl der Fehler noch ansteht!)


Meine eigene Lösung basiert auf einem Struct (= Alarm-Eintrag) und einem Array als Alarmtabelle. (Struct-Array)

Ich habe nun das Problem, dass mir Codesys, sobald ich die Tabelle mit meinem Struct-Array verbinde folgenden Fehler im Online-Modus bekomme:




Leider finde ich hierzu keine Informationen im Internet.
Ich habe alle Fenster in Codesys geschlossen, es ist nur noch das VISU Fenster geöffnet.

Gibt es eine gewisse Grenze bei der Anzahl der Variablen, welche in der VISU angezeigt werden können?

Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen.
Danke.

Gruß
moe69


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (16 Januar 2015)

Kenne den Fehler zwar auch nicht aber habe schon Visus gehabt wo ein paar Vars verarbeitet wurden. Von wie vielen sprechen wir bei denn ?


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Januar 2015)

Kontrolliere mal, wieviele Fenster im Online-Modus geöffnet sind.
Bei mir hats bisher immer geholfen die nicht genutzten Fenster zu schließen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

